# 루루루루



## slowlikemolasses

In the tenth episode of 최고다 이순신 Sun-shin's grandmother uses the phrase "여자루루루루" when emphasizing just how many woman live in their house. What does 루루루루mean in this situation?


----------



## Rance

She says, " 여자들만 우르르르르르 모여가지고....".
Here 우르르르르르 derives from 우르르 which is a mimetic word to describe swarming of people.

Extra 르르르르 provides stronger effect.
Similar to following English example,
"There were SO many people" vs "There were SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO many people"


----------



## vientito

wonder how much difference in terms of feeling between that and  우글우글 ?


----------



## Rance

Although both mean swarming in great quantity, but they have subtle differences.

우르르 describes the action of people or else moving to a place to gather or simply moving together.
(Think of a herd of animal moving from one spot to another that would cause tremor.)
This term is usually confined to bigger subjects like animals and humans, rarely used to insects.

우글우글(or 바글바글) describes the action of moving around within an already swarmed spot.
(Think of ants, gathered around a sweet, crawling)
This  term is more often used to insects and animals.
It is less common to human  unless there are as many people as a swarm of insects(like people on a  beach during summer, or shopping mall during holiday sales).
But other times it can be used to exaggerate the case.

Example
점심시간이 되자 학생들은 구내식당으로 우르르 몰려들었다.
It describes how cafeteria starts to get filled by students arriving from other place(s).

점심시간에는 구내식당은 학생들로 우글우글 모여있다.
It describes how much swarmed cafeteria is by students.

Does this make sense?


----------



## vientito

yes it does


----------

